#ubuntuforums 2011-05-30
<bizzy> Hey, I created a forums acount some long time ago using my last name.  I was wondering if i could get that changed?
<brad_> who there?
<Caboose885> Caboose885: is
#ubuntuforums 2011-05-31
<s-fox> Hello.
#ubuntuforums 2011-06-01
<bodhi_zazen> http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/zenix2-0/
<ram_> Hi All - I am using Ubuntu 11.04 ,   have MCP79 (nVidia) ethernet.  My eth0 used to work.  Now, the link is up but no IP address.  If I use the gnome network icon (one next to clock) it spins for a while and gives up.
<ram_> I have tried rebooting router,  machine etc.,   This happens after I boot into OSX (dual boot).   Only CMOS reset fixes it for ubuntu.  It works fine until I boot into osx.  After that, next reboot into Ubuntu does not get IP address.
<Shadow__X> is there a way to get time slider in ubuntu yet? I am going to try out zfs
#ubuntuforums 2011-06-02
<jagdeep_> hi all,i m facing a problem with ubuntu 11.04.google chrome in my ubunto 
<jagdeep_>  hi all,i m facing a problem with ubuntu 11.04.google chrome in my ubuntu 11.04 stop working.and it does not run even i have reinstalled it.
<s-fox> And then 1 more arrived
<joel135> statement true
#ubuntuforums 2011-06-03
<Sir_Jake> Anyone know what to type into ssh to have the server prompt for a ssl  pass phrase?
<Angelik> lulz I just logged in for the first time in 2 years
<Angelik> apparently, Angelik is a really wanted name
<Angelik> 50 failed login attempts
<Hwaet> So what's going on people?
<NightHawk877> Hello
<NightHawk877> Is there a Ninja convention going on here? It's quiet.
<Bacta> Hi all
<logansha1ow> '/home/loganshadow/Downloads/The.Mentalist.S02E11_tvddl.net.avi' /window
#ubuntuforums 2011-06-04
<Night-Hacks>  ive encrypted my home folder while installing
<Night-Hacks> now i want to decrypt it to able to see home folder contents via live cd'd 
<Night-Hacks> any idea ?
